# Waddaman's 2010 Gade XXC



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

*Mods:
*31" Outlaws
MSA Crushers
1" Spring Spacers
Polished LTE Duals
PC3​Dalton Green/yellow Pri, Yellow/Black sec
Warn #1500
Headlight Mod​ 

























All the pics I have for now.. been working on it adding more stuff every week never really get the chance to clean it all up and take some good pics. Next things will be Blacking it out and adding snorkels, ill have pics for it then for sure.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

*Media:*

My Youtube Channel: Waddaman - YouTube

My Photobucket: Waddaman's's Library | Photobucket


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Badass!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey bub! I'm kinda jealous.... we dont get any snow down here. Just the snow people. I could use a snow day, looks like a blast snow riding out there


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, don't know how far ill be modifying this one up yet..just have to wait and see..

It is and it isnt.. this winter has been really crappy, it was warm for 2 weeks in january and everything melted ice and all, its just sliding around in icey ruts all day it gets annoying. Only really fun when we get lots of snow and a solid freeze before the snow hits so the ground is hard and frozen, as well as some good powder on top.. other wise its just crappy ice. The second picture is actually the exact same place as the third, just 2 weeks later after the thaw. I am really tired of this crap at this point, I want spring and deep mud so I can really test out this new bike!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, this didn't last long.. decided to up to something bigger and better, going to pick it up tomorrow and if all is as expected then it will be sitting in my garage tomorrow night.. Its all a secret until tomorrow though


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

wonder what it could be??


----------

